# Fergus is part mountain goat



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

You know how everyone who is smart tells you never turn your back on a loose puppy? Well, there's a reason for that. I was on the phone with customer service (to India, where else?) and I was distracted by the language barrier, so a call that should have taken 2 minutes had extended exponentially. I hear this noise behind me and look over to find that Fergus has not only figured out how to get up on the couch, but he's now climbed up and is standing on the side table next to the couch, shoving everything on it onto the floor. 

Some new tricks aren't as nice as others! Now he thinks it's a game to get up there and have me remove him. Needless to say, it's now "crate time" tonight...


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great visual. I needed that laugh Tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I get that from Bama. But he doesnt push things off, he looks like he wants to jump from the back of the couch to the counter where the cat food is in the kitchen. I have to get him down all the time from there.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah. Hercules realised how to climb onto deck chairs recently. He now climbs onto the chair whenever hes in need of even more attention and treats and just sits there. I show him a treat and he starts hi-5ing me to get it. So cute....but very annoying cause he won't let me clean the muddy paw prints off =)


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I gave Hannah her first "Milk Bone" yesterday and she loved it. I grabbed another one from the box and she ran into the living room and jumped right up on the coffee table and sat down. All in one swoop! This coming from a puppy who refuses to climb two steps to the back door!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww ...Yes, Im seeing it ... And he looks sooo darn cute LOL .. Have fun with this one !!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! That visual took me back to Jazzy's puppy days! She thought a shortcut to the couch was over the coffee table! She would climb up on it and just stand there before proceeding on to the couch! I used to think, "Boy! Company is gonna think we are nuts with this dog standing on our coffee table like a cat!"

She got over that stunt pretty quickly!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus used to sleep on our end table by the couch  Now he's as tall as it! And as I was typing that, he was just jumping on the kitchen counter. Enjoy when he's little and you can still move him!

Oh, and Sid the Sloth, who is in my knitting basket in the picture, no longer has a face


----------

